# Howdy From Oregon!!!



## Let_Er_Fly (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey there everyone!! New to the forum here just wanting to introduce myself . My fiance and I both shoot Martin bows mostly for hunting and starting to also compete so I am sure that I will have many questions for alot of you. Please feel free to chat me up anytime!! And any Oregon archers Id like to chat with you....I am looking to start competing and I would like some insight on the competitions in oregon if possible. 


Thanks bunches!!!

Jamie 
:cocktail:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome Jamie to Archerytalk.:darkbeer:


----------



## idrednek (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome to at.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## newby1967 (Jan 24, 2007)

welcome.i live in gresham. check out www.shootcard.com. that will give you an idea as to when the 3d shoots will be happening.may see you at one sometime. happy shooting


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## tenmilestyle (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome to AT! From an oregon native. Mostly just a hunter but recently have been shooting lots of the 3d shoots. There's a lot of helpful archer's with great info on here. Have fun.:welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Jamie. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Springfield checking in!
Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk! *:darkbeer:


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

St helens shoot next weekend is a good place to start.

Gary


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Let_Er_Fly (Jun 19, 2008)

NWRokon said:


> St helens shoot next weekend is a good place to start.
> 
> Gary


:embara:

My BF and I will be at the St. Helens shoot....Im so nervy about it tho. Ive never competed and Im not very confident in my shooting yet....but I guess you gotta start somewhere. Are you gonna be there??


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes i will be there on sat.

Gary


----------



## Let_Er_Fly (Jun 19, 2008)

Ill probably be the one chasing my arrows all over the place...Hope to see you!!


----------



## centuryarchery (Mar 3, 2007)

WELCOME TO AT:embara:


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

